# Junk Tools



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

We have all bought our fair share of tools that just don't hold up like they should. Take a picture and post on this thread. Please keep post to a couple of sentences and include a photo for every reply.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

This thing is about ready for the dumpster. The bulbs burn out too quick, it's tough to transport, and the heads never stay in position.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats with the finish nailer...both my 18 brad and 1/4 crown staplers from them work great.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

This is truly the only "professional" tool I've ever bought that let me down. The slide actually lifts up over the brads in the magazine and jambs to the point that it must be disassembled. I've tried rigging it every which way to no avail. I've since read multiple reports of the same issue happening w/ a lot of people using this. Its bound for the dumpster.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I can't find the multiple pieces of my "bammer"...:whistling



Years afterwords (as a lot of you know :laughing, still pisses me off...what a total POS.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Porter Cable product for the (luckily) uninitiated. :furious:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Anything with the name Craftsman on it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

After what year?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And I don't own any old craftsman stuff, but have heard/read where it used to be the real deal.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

This is the only thing I can think of so far. I have tried everything with this gun. I called the company, they sent out all new parts and its still no good. It only fires when it wants to and jams a bunch. I don't build a ton of decks so I forget then when I take it to a job I say damn I got to get rid of this thing!:laughing: I'm sure I will think of more tools, but that is it so far:laughing:

Dave


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Anything with the name "Rigid" on it.

Everything they make is pure junk.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Anything that purports to be a two-in-one or three-in-one tool. They never do anything as well as the single use tool it supposedly replaces.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

DecksEtc said:


> Anything with the name "Rigid" on it.
> 
> Everything they make is pure junk.


I don't think anyone makes better pipe tools than Ridgid does, though Reed comes close.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Anything with the name "Rigid" on it.
> 
> Everything they make is pure junk.



I've got a 6 y.o. or so 13" planer that I can't com-plane :w00t: about. At the time I bought it, it tested out very well.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Out of all the tools I've had this is the only one that comes close to "junk".










It performed well for a few months, I abused it for a few jobs when I didn't have a power plane. The internal belts are shot on it.

I'm sure it'd still work if I got a few parts, but ******* the thing is heavy/awkward.

I'm still trying to figure out why I ever bought it. :blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I forgot about the senco battery powered 18 ga. pinner...good for about 10-12 months...not so much after.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

As far as Ridgid goes i love there wormdrive everything else not so much. But biggest waste of money for me is







the damn thing only fires when it wants and you have to shove the nosing so hard ya might as well be hammering with it.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Rothenberger pipe vise, similar to the Rigid tri stand. The vise is OK, the legs are so wobbly, 1 peron has to hold the top steady. I replaced it with a Ridgid Try Stand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive seen countless numbers of those lights dead, the new hitachi finish nailers are junk from what ive seen, they dont perform or hold up nearly as well as the ones from 10-15 years ago.

id say the biggest piece of junk i had was paying 275 for a milwauke compact 18v drill which the batterys were toast after like 6 months under light use at that


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> id say the biggest piece of junk i had was paying 275 for a milwauke compact 18v drill which the batterys were toast after like 6 months under light use at that



Get them replaced under warranty. I've already had to replace both of my batteries. The Milwaukee rep told me they were warrantied for 2000 charging cycles.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> I got two boards of azek with a 1/2" round over bit and it let out a FIREBALL and never turned on again. That is the 1 3/4hp one, it was only a couple months ago. I asked in chat if PC had gone down hill as I have the monster 3+hp one for ten years now.
> 
> Cole


 

I got the same router and I know if I dont use it in a while it quits working. But if I pull the brush's out and take them to the wire wheel it works like new.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Those little "compact" batteries aren't up to snuff...they're good for a radio or as a backup during "full" size battery charging but otherwise not worth it...


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm fairly certain that factory warranties from most of the major tool manufacturers, ie: DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, Hitachi etc, offer "replacement due to flaws in manufacturing". I say this because I bought the Milwaukee Airless sprayer & it stopped working after two months, sent it to them & got a replacement without any hassle, this after I had used it 5-6 times.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

DeWalt jig saw & DeWalt recipro saw---fortunately, they were given to me, & I know why.:thumbdown:thumbdown


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive seen countless numbers of those lights dead, the new hitachi finish nailers are junk from what ive seen, they dont perform or hold up nearly as well as the ones from 10-15 years
> 
> I've had 2 hitachi finish guns for about 8 yrs now. I throw them around regularly and use the tips to hammer boards down with too! Nt65a or something.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i love teh old hitachi guns, we have a 18 gauge, and a 16 gauge. the 16 looks like it served in the civil war and it can outperform my 16 gauge porter cable which is barely 1 1/2 yrs old. our 18 gauge though is starting to struggle to sink nails


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Just about every hand held power tool I've bought in the last 10 years. 

Bosch Radio PB10-CD: Terrible radio reception, doesn't sound all that great, extremely heavy for what it is. I was going to return it right after I got it but for some reason never did. If anyone wants it, you can have it.

Bosch model 4000 table saw: First circuit board died on it a few months after the warranty. Broke again a couple years later with very light use. 2-3 tabs out of the 4 that the screws go through on the motor was also broken. It's made out of some brittle junk plastic. 

Bosch Colt router: Is a shaft lock really that hard to engineer? Mine stopped locking after the first 3 uses. I got it when it first came out but I see instead of fixing the problem they decided to just supply a second wrench. Mine just came with one wrench. Also, after a year or two of light use you could grab the collet and move the whole motor shaft up and down an 1/8". And how about the case? Why do you have to bottom out the base anytime you want to put it in the case?? 

Bosch PS10 Idriver: I didn't buy this, I actually won it off of their web site. Its got some sort of soft start feature. You pull the trigger and you have to wait a second or two before it revs up to speed. It also has a 7 position clutch setting that in actual use is really only 2 or 3 setting. 

Senco 15ga airfree nail gun: The first one lasted a few months and then the insides exploded. That one was replaced under warranty and the second one only lasted I think a few boxes of nails. It just ended up in the dumpster after that. 

Festool is the only one left that doesn't make total junk. I get p***ed every time I look at all the junk tools that are out there. Any brand tool from 15-20 years ago just all kicked a** no matter what brand you bought. Now they're all junk.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

J.C. said:


> Just about every hand held power tool I've bought in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Bosch Colt router: Is a shaft lock really that hard to engineer? Mine stopped locking after the first 3 uses. I got it when it first came out but I see instead of fixing the problem they decided to just supply a second wrench. Mine just came with one wrench. Also, after a year or two of light use you could grab the collet and move the whole motor shaft up and down an 1/8". And how about the case? Why do you have to bottom out the base anytime you want to put it in the case??


Really? I have never had a problem with the collet lock...ever...and from having my router apart in my hands I don't see how it could fail and how they could make it any different. :blink:

After three years are alot of use and abuse...the bearings are just now going south. I think its a great router...its design is getting a little old and there are newer ones out now with more features, but for what it is, I like my router alot.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

really youve had that much bad luck with bosch tools? ive owned the ts4000 for just about 5 years now and the only issue ive had is my lower back feels like jello after moving it twice a day for a couple weeks.

also own the powerbox, love it compared to the dewalt or milwaukee, yes its heavy but better sound and more options than either of the other two

the colt router however i have heard quite a few guys complain about depth adjustment creep.

havnt used the drill you mention though. i did have a 12 volt nicad impact normal style which i got a fair amount of work out of and currently using 18v nicad with no issues either


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

J.C. said:


> Bosch Colt router: Is a shaft lock really that hard to engineer? Mine stopped locking after the first 3 uses. I got it when it first came out but I see instead of fixing the problem they decided to just supply a second wrench. Mine just came with one wrench. Also, after a year or two of light use you could grab the collet and move the whole motor shaft up and down an 1/8". And how about the case? Why do you have to bottom out the base anytime you want to put it in the case??


I forgot about the colt. Same issue, used it 3 times and gave up on it.

Cole


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the colt router however i have heard quite a few guys complain about depth adjustment creep.


 
I had the problem...then I tightened the nut on the cam lock...problem solved. :whistling I have also heard some of the bases can be out of square to the collet...simple playing card/paper shim solves that.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe they've made some improvements on the colt the last few years. I got mine I think in 05-06 and I know the shaft lock was a very common problem at that time. I rebuilt the thing 3-4 years ago after the collet shaft issues. It has been a pretty decent router since then and it has gotten way more use since the rebuild than it ever had before then.


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

It sure is funny how I hear about 7-8+ year old tools (And I own many myself)... But I never hear anything about 4-6 year old tools (I do not own many either).:whistling


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> really youve had that much bad luck with bosch tools?


Yeah, I haven't had too much luck with them recently. I bought a few of their tools before those things; bulldog, 1275DVS belt sander, couple 1617evs routers, brute tough 18v drill, etc and they're all pretty good tools. Just a couple switches and a few battery's. 
Some of their other tools that I have and like is their pocket driver, power planer and their 1/2 sheet sander is pretty good.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

This thing was cool for about 6 months. Too many attachments. Didn't hold up like I needed it to. Went back to just the standard rotozip cutout tool.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't attach on the last post.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

do you like the rotozip? Its been on my "list" for a while now.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

*Irwin Circular Saw Blades*

:furious::furious:
I know you get what you pay for but...wow are their plywood blades crap! I've been ripping down birch plywood and the last 3' look like I wasnt even using a guide! The blade heats up and waffles like paper!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

J.C. said:


> Maybe they've made some improvements on the colt the last few years. I got mine I think in 05-06 and I know the shaft lock was a very common problem at that time. I rebuilt the thing 3-4 years ago after the collet shaft issues. It has been a pretty decent router since then and it has gotten way more use since the rebuild than it ever had before then.


I got mine in Oct of '06 along with my 1590EVS, 5412L, RS20....all have been good to me... so there is a few 5 year old tools for ya. My Makita drywall screw gun is also from then, my Makita 14.4 cordless is from a bit before that, my Johnson levels are from then... I got a bunch of 4-6 year old tools.




ebivremodel said:


> :furious::furious:
> I know you get what you pay for but...wow are their plywood blades crap! I've been ripping down birch plywood and the last 3' look like I wasnt even using a guide! The blade heats up and waffles like paper!


They blow, they are too thin....I tried their 10" blades in the miter and table saws and they just flex all over...however, for rough framing work, being they are thin, they help the saw just plow right through the cuts.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

kcremodeling said:


> Didn't attach on the last post.


I've got this one your right it is cool but not vary HD mines holding up tho mainly because I don't use it every day.


----------



## D. Jones Const (Dec 31, 2009)

All tools except festool and a few bosch and makitas as of recent are total garbage in my eyes. All plastic made in china garbage every tool I have bought recently has been a piece of crap. I mainly buy close to new older tools made 8 or more years ago from pawn shops, craigslist, Buddies.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ebivremodel said:


> :furious::furious:
> I know you get what you pay for but...wow are their plywood blades crap! I've been ripping down birch plywood and the last 3' look like I wasnt even using a guide! The blade heats up and waffles like paper!


WAX use wax and they work fine!:thumbsup:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> do you like the rotozip? Its been on my "list" for a while now.


I have a couple of rotozip drywall cutout tools that have held up great. :thumbsup: Just didn't like the multi purpose tool.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

This Craftsman 12V drill was a Christmas present over a year ago.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917586000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
I needed a light duty drill for pilot holes & other light stuff & it was half the price of a Milwaukee. The drill does great except the chuck sucks (won't hold bits). The other day I purchased a Jacobs 3/8" chuck for it & what a big difference! The next day the switch malfunctions & I'm thinking "what a dolt! I just blew $20". The next day the switch is back to normal & has been every since. Go figure?
I thought that I got burned by another Crapsman tool?
Steve


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OK,well I bought one of these, assuming it was junk and with a great desire to completely destroy it. The problem is, it won't die. Over the last 2 days, I have literally ripped through 45 feet of 3/4" FJ Pine jamb material. This is after many hours of use scraping sub-floor adhesive off of Advantech. (Very long story there). 

With a coupon, these are available for 29.99. I just bought a second one because the blades that are included make the tool virtually free. BTW, I ripped all that material with a single blade.:thumbup:

http://www.harborfreight.com/multifunction-power-tool-67256.html


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> OK,well I bought one of these, assuming it was junk and with a great desire to completely destroy it. The problem is, it won't die. Over the last 2 days, I have literally ripped through 45 feet of 3/4" FJ Pine jamb material. This is after many hours of use scraping sub-floor adhesive off of Advantech. (Very long story there).
> 
> With a coupon, these are available for 29.99. I just bought a second one because the blades that are included make the tool virtually free. BTW, I ripped all that material with a single blade.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/multifunction-power-tool-67256.html


I have heard they are quite durable. Most people recommend spending the extra $10 and getting the variable speed one.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I have heard they are quite durable. Most people recommend spending the extra $10 and getting the variable speed one.


I have an issue with most variable speed tools. It just seems that they tend to fail sooner than later. JME.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I was in there today and saw that. Almost picked it up but already have the 12 volt bosch. I love that little corless bosch.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I have an issue with most variable speed tools. It just seems that they tend to fail sooner than later. JME.


Usually it's the brushes that go out. In most cases it's a pretty easy fix.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Here's mine. I also bought 2 of the 2 1/4 HP models recently that HD was clearing out. I used 1 of them for some Azek arches, with good results.





J F said:


> I've got 3 of 'em, with 2 being over 10 yrs. old, the other maybe 7-8...no problems whatsoever...woodworking only.


Hi Lone and JF







Sorry to dig up this old thread but I was wondering on these PC routers you guys have cause I've been stalking one in a local pawn shop







The one I've been stalking is an older model 6902 Made in the USA with dry rot on the rubber power cord, and it has wood knobs (handles) on each side and come with both a fixed and plunge base:whistling Are any of these PC routers you guys are referring to this model:blink: Thank You Very Much, DWB


----------



## one day (May 5, 2011)

HandyHails said:


> This is truly the only "professional" tool I've ever bought that let me down. The slide actually lifts up over the brads in the magazine and jambs to the point that it must be disassembled. I've tried rigging it every which way to no avail. I've since read multiple reports of the same issue happening w/ a lot of people using this. Its bound for the dumpster.


I have the same one what a piece of shizz


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Old thread but looks fun here I go.....


Big rigdid jig saw.... had to hold the saw at an angle to cut straight.


Medium duty bosch sawzall......motor keep working but the the connection between the chuck and the motor broke so the blade would not move. 


vaughn hatchet style wood handle hammers..... perfect balance and grip, but ive broken four handles.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hi Lone and JF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 6902 # is the router motor. It's a single speed 1 3/4 horse. IMO, it should be a strong machine, provided it hasn't been completely abused. I bought a kit years ago with the two handled base and the plunge base. It came with the 6902 motor. I never used the plunge base. I finally burned up that motor and bought the D-handle router with the 6912 motor. That's 1 3/4 horse as well, but it's a lower profile design with a short cord to plug into the D handle attachment. I still use that, even though the D-handle attachment got destroyed on the job. I just switched it to a 2 handled base. I also have a DW laminate trimmer, Craftsman 2.5? horse plunge that is usually in a router table. (Still has the S-nose bit in it from Friday's job) and three fixed base PCs with the 8902 motor. (2 1/4 horse variable speed)


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rigid cordless tools are garbage, the battery puked after about 2 months and I didn't register it for their stupid warranty . Milwaukee, all I used to buy was Miliwaukee until I got their 18v cordless kit. That was junk, batts lasted about 4 months n puked. Makita makes the best cordless drills IMO.

I have a Makita recip saw and love it. Had a Dewalt recip saw before the Makita and that was garbage.

Tried to go cheap and bought a 10" Ryobi bandsaw. What a joke that was! Returned that turd and got a Rikon. Way better.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> Milwaukee, all I used to buy was Miliwaukee until I got their 18v cordless kit. That was junk, batts lasted about 4 months n puked.


I recently was given an m18 setup, with their low power batts. I didn't mind it as I don't do production anymore, but I picked up their XC battery so one will always be charging. Well, for convenience, I just picked up their saw. I don't know if it's the brake or what, but either that thing sucks power or the xc battery sucks. I'm going to pick up another XC, so I'll get the 'red' lithium one and see if that makes any difference.

I did note though on the label plate on the saw it said, "professionally made in china". I guess all the other tools there are made by non-paid amateurs.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

CO762 said:


> I recently was given an m18 setup, with their low power batts. I didn't mind it as I don't do production anymore, but I picked up their XC battery so one will always be charging. Well, for convenience, I just picked up their saw. I don't know if it's the brake or what, but either that thing sucks power or the xc battery sucks. I'm going to pick up another XC, so I'll get the 'red' lithium one and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> I did note though on the label plate on the saw it said, "professionally made in china". I guess all the other tools there are made by non-paid amateurs.


I think they call them "indentured servants" in China:whistling


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Name brand tools that turn out to be junk are a by product of the trade imbalance. Face it guys even the food you eat is imported. It pisses me off BAD too, money is too hard to earn to throw it away on junk, and they ***** about the landfills reaching capacity, well then quit selling so much throw away s**t
Anything Bosch within the last 5 years........Junk
Anything Milwaukee within the last 5........Junk
Anything Dewalt.........last 10 years
Anything PC.......last 10 years 
Makita is still good with some stuff
Hitachi has went back to their old ways
and since stanley bostich went into hand tools I'm leery of them too
The last power tool I bought was a top handle worm drive saw by Bosch a discontinued model, discontinued why? I checked the label......Made in the USA. I got lucky I think the large supply house where I bought it had a few back in the warehouse they never sold and put them out for clearance


----------

